# [gelöst] eix datenbank lässt sich nicht updaten (eix-update)

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen

Momentan kommen die Probleme im Dauerlauf... nur hier weiß ich mal wieder nicht wo ich was falsch gemacht habe.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen ab wann das Problem auftrat jeden falls ist es mir gestern aufgefallen. Habe jetzt das Programm eix deinstalliert geguckt ob auch alles weg ist von eix neu installiert aber nix ... er will sich einfach nicht mehr sein eix-update durchführen.

```
# eix-update 

Lese Portage-Konfiguration…

Erzeuge Datenbank (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix)…

[0] „gentoo“ /var/db/repos/gentoo (Cache: metadata-md5-or-flat)

     Lese Kategorie 167|167 (100) LEER!

Maskiere Pakete…

Berechne Hash-Tabellen…

Schreibe Datenbank-Datei /var/cache/eix/portage.eix…

Datenbank enthält 0 Pakete in 167 Kategorien.
```

0 Pakete ??? wieso das jetzt plötzlich ? und wieso ist das ganze LEER ?? hab seit Jahren immer funktioniert.

```
eix -s eix

Kein Treffer
```

Und logisch klappt das eix -s auch nicht .. zeigt immer 0 gefunden an ...

Portage wird über git aktualisiert. Falls die Info wichtig noch ist .. sonst keine Ahnung wo ich gucken soll bezüglich diesen komischen Fehler ...Last edited by Schattenschlag on Fri Nov 27, 2020 7:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hmm. Gerade mal probiert:

```
# eix-update

Reading Portage settings...

Building database (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix)...

[0] "gentoo" /var/db/repos/gentoo (cache: metadata-md5-or-flat)

     Reading category 167|167 (100) Finished             

Applying masks...

Calculating hash tables...

Writing database file /var/cache/eix/portage.eix...

Database contains 18996 packages in 167 categories
```

Also bei mir geht es noch... Allerdings synchronisiere ich mein Repository auch mit rsync.

Schau doch mal, ob sich in '/var/db/repos/gentoo' tatsächlich Dein Gentoo Repository befindet. Für mich sieht es nämlich so aus, als ob Dein eix funktioniert, aber Dein Gentoo Repository nicht vorhanden ist. Falls das der Fall ist, solltest Du Dein Git Setup überprüfen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hy mike155

Ne ist alles da 

```
ls /var/db/repos/gentoo/

acct-group         app-eselect      dev-ada       dev-perl      games-board       gnome-base      lxde-base      metadata      net-p2p          sci-libs           sys-fabric    x11-base

acct-user          app-forensics    dev-cpp       dev-php       games-emulation   gnome-extra     lxqt-base      net-analyzer  net-print        sci-mathematics    sys-firmware  x11-drivers

app-accessibility  app-i18n         dev-db       .........
```

 (hab jetzt nicht alles hier rein gepostet)

hab vorhin umgestellt auf das normale sync ..... läuft auch nicht eix-update...  

Oh man was hab ich da wieder getrieben ....

----------

## mike155

Ja, dass die Verzeichnisse da sind, glaube ich... Dein eix meldet ja immerhin 167 Kategorien. Die Frage ist, ob auch die ebuild-Dateien da sind - und ob Verzeichnisse und ebuild-Dateien die richtigen Rechte haben, so dass eix die ebuilds lesen kann:

Bitte prüfe mal, ob die ebuild-Dateien die richtigen Rechte haben, also z.B.

```
# ls -lad /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage/eix /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage/eix/eix-0.34.4.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 60 root root 4096 Nov  4 22:41 /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct 31 19:06 /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage/eix

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2576 Aug  5 16:39 /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-portage/eix/eix-0.34.4.ebuild
```

Ich würde eix-update auch mal mit strace starten und mir anschauen, was da passiert..

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde eix-update auch mal mit strace starten und mir anschauen, was da passiert..

 

...womit wir bei dem Portage Cache sind. Bei mir liest eix-update nämlich gar nicht die ebuild-Dateien, sondern die Metadaten-Dateien aus dem Portage Cache, also z.B.:

```
55586 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/db/repos/gentoo/metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/eix-0.34.11", O_RDONLY) = 3
```

Schau mal, ob Du auch diese Datei hast.

Ich kenne mich mit Gentoo Repository Updates über Git nicht aus - und das folgende stimmt möglicherweise nicht. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kommt der Portage Cache bei einem Update über Git NICHT mit. Man muss dann noch ein Programm starten, um ihn  zu generieren: egencache. Hast Du das gemacht?

----------

## Josef.95

@mike155,

gibt es auch fertig mit caches und metadata "angereichert" --> https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/sync/gentoo.git/

@Schattenschlag,

/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf und emerge --info

wären vermutlich noch hilfreich.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen ...

Also das mit dem metadaten und egencache wäre mir neu ... hmm wie gesagt es hat ja nach dem Problem damals (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1111966-highlight-.html) alles geklappt.

Da musste ich nichts chachen oder der gleichen.

```
 [DEFAULT]

 main-repo = gentoo

  [gentoo]

  location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

  sync-type = git

  sync-uri = https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/repo/sync/gentoo.git

  auto-sync = yes

# [DEFAULT]

# main-repo = gentoo

# [gentoo]

# location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

# sync-type = rsync

# sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

# auto-sync = yes

# sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

# sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

# sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

# sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

# sync-openpgp-keyserver = hkps://keys.gentoo.org

# sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

# sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

# sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

# sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

# sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

# sync-webrsync-verify-signature = yes
```

Daran hab ich nichts geändert seit damals .. und ein nettes emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 3.0.8 (python 3.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r2, 5.4.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_3700X_8-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    32857908 total,  31191348 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j16"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="/ X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups curl dbus dga dri dts dvb dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk+ gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lame lastfm lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lzma mad matroska mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio readline scrobbler sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tidy tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vorbis wavpack wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Die Datei / Ordner fehlt bei mir  

```
/var/db/repos/gentoo/metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/eix-0.34.11
```

also ab metadata ... md5-cache fehlt .. hmm

Warum das fehlt keine Ahnung.

----------

## firefly

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /var/db/repos/gentoo/metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/eix-0.34.11
> ```
> ...

 

Weil im master git repro der cache nicht enthalten ist.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Gentoo/comments/3i141w/now_that_portage_is_using_git_how_do_i_git_pull/

----------

## Josef.95

Hm,  *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  [DEFAULT]
> 
> ...

 

und 

```
Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24
```

 passt nicht zusammen.

Ich frag mich aber ehrlich gesagt wie das zustande kommt …

Hast du unter /etc/portage/repos.conf eventuell wieder mehrere Einträge?

----------

## Christian99

Hast du die sync url mal geändert? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das das Probleme gibt, weil beim syncen nur ein git pull gemacht wird, und dabei von der url gepullt wird, die im git repository hinterlegt ist, also die, mit der ursprünglich geklont wurde.

Du kannst mit

```
git -C <repo-path> remote -v
```

schauen, was im git repos als url hinterlegt ist, und ob die sich von deiner sync url unterscheidet.

----------

## Josef.95

@Christian99,

jo, könnte gut sein -- im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8448976.html#8448976 war das noch github,

jetzt (laut repos.conf) anongit.gentoo.org

----------

## Schattenschlag

Ich hab das ganze am neuen Rechner erst dieses Jahr im April von sync auf git umgestellt bis jetzt lief ja alles ganz normal. (siehe link weiter oben im post von mir)

Sobald ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin guck ich mir das nochmal genau an. 

Könnte ich bei einem etc-update was falsch gemacht haben ?   :Rolling Eyes:   Oder sonst bei einem update ? So ein Fehler tritt ja ned vom heiteren Himmel auf.

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe jetzt guck ich mir die URL an die hinterlegt wurde und guck mit dem Befehl von Christian99 ob sich was verbessert.

Danke mal für die nette Hilfe wieder.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen ... 

@Josef.95  So also das mit dem Fehler von damals das ich mehrere Dateien drinnen hatte kann ich ausschließen ... habe aus dem Fehler gelernt  :Smile: 

Ich habe seit damals aber nichts geändert an dem Link und der hat sich auch nicht geändert soweit ich das sehe. 

Ich habe mal von 

https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/repo/sync/gentoo.git

auf

https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

umgestellt. Jetzt ist auch der Ordner metadata vorhanden und eix läuft.

Was ich nun aber immer noch nicht kapier ist bis jetzt hat alles reibungslos funktioniert   :Rolling Eyes:  hab seit dem die Datei nicht angerührt.

----------

## mike155

Vielleicht standen in dem Verzeichnis noch die alten Metadaten, die Du zuletzt vor dem Wechsel nach Git aktualisiert hast? Dann hätte ein eix-update immer geklappt, aber Du hättest immer den alten Stand nach eix eingelesen.

Ich verwende übergens immer "eix-sync". Das führt zuerst "emerge --sync" aus, danach "eix-update" - und dann gibt es mir die Änderungen aus eix-Sicht aus. Mit dieser Methode wäre es aufgefallen, wenn sich die Metdaten nicht mehr geändert hätten.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich verwende übergens immer "eix-sync". Das führt zuerst "emerge --sync" aus, danach "eix-update" - und dann gibt es mir die Änderungen aus eix-Sicht aus. Mit dieser Methode wäre es aufgefallen, wenn sich die Metdaten nicht mehr geändert hätten.

 

Es geht auch ohne eix-sync. Portage bietet hooks support an wenn einzelne repos oder der komplette sync beendet ist.

Und eix bietet passende tools/scripts für diesen hook support

Ich verwende folgendes damit eix nach einem emerge --sync die DB aktualisiert:

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /etc/portage/postsync.d
> 
> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Jul 14  2018 50-eix-postsync -> /usr/bin/eix-postsync
> ...

 

----------

## Schattenschlag

@mike155 Könnte gut sein das ich da was vergessen haben.

Stimmt eix-sync .. hmm hatte ich in verwendung ... aber naja wenn man die ausgabe ned genau liest ... 

eix-sync && emerge -avuND

@firefly Ne gute einfach möglichkeit .. ok hast du da einfach einen symlink gemacht !? und man braucht dann einfach nur mehr emerge --sync machen ?

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Es geht auch ohne eix-sync. Portage bietet hooks support an wenn einzelne repos oder der komplette sync beendet ist.
> 
> Und eix bietet passende tools/scripts für diesen hook support

 

Ich kenne diese Hooks. Es spricht auch nichts dagegen, sie zu verenden. Ich habe mich allerdings bewusst dagegen entscheiden. Zum einen mag ich es nicht, wenn im Hintergrund Dinge passieren, die ein normaler User nicht erwarten würde. Zum anderen verwende und lerne ich gerne Techniken, die überall funktionieren - und nicht nur auf meiner ganz speziell konfigurierten Maschine...

Zum ersten Punkt kann ich noch eine Anekdote erzählen. Beim Kernel-kompilieren hat "make install" früher immer ein Kernel-Image ohne Versionsnummer nach /boot installiert (also beispielsweise: /boot/vmlinuz). Irgendwann fing "make install" an, Kernel-Images mit Versionsnummer nach /boot zu schreiben  (also beispielsweise: /boot/vmlinuz-5.4.19). Das hatte den Nachteil, dass ich nach jedem Kernel-Update grub-mkconfig aufrufen musste, was ich sehr lästig fand. Ich dachte, die Kernel-Entwickler hätten da etwas geändert - und die wissen schon, was sie tun. Ich fand es nicht gut - aber es hat mich auch nicht so gestört, dass ich etwas dagegen getan hätte. 

Ich habe Bauklötze gestaunt, als ich vor ein paar Monaten erfahren habe, dass die Kernel-Entwickler gar nichts geändert hatten. Sondern dass das Paket "debianutils" ein Hook-Script installiert hatte, das Kernel-Images mit Versionsnummern installiert. Wenn ich das früher gewusst oder geahnt hätte, hätte es mir viel Frust und Arbeit erspart!

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Zum anderen verwende und lerne ich gerne Techniken, die überall funktionieren - und nicht nur auf meiner ganz speziell konfigurierten Maschine...

 

Öhm eix ist auch nicht default installiert  :Smile:  Und daher funktioniert eix-sync auch nicht überall.

Diese variante hat auch den vorteil, dass es mit allen emaint sync operationen kompatibel ist.

 *https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eix#Updating_the_cache_with_each_sync wrote:*   

> Note
> 
> Method 1 is preferred, as it is able to work in combination with all possible emaint sync commands (see Portage plug-in sync system specification).

 

Aber jeder soll das verwenden was er möchte ich habe nur eine alternative aufgezeigt.

@Schattenschlag: Ja das sind einfach symlinks (wie die ausgabe von ls es auch zeigt)

Und es reicht dann ein emere --sync bzw. emaint sync -a (welches intern von emerge --sync aufgerufen wird: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync#Operation)

----------

## Schattenschlag

Ich könnte heulen ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Voller Freude das es geklappt hat mit dem syncen über git wird mir gerade das hier um die ohren geschlagen ... was hab ich denn nun wieder angestellt ?? 

```
eix-sync && emerge -avuND @world

 * Starte emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

error: RPC failed; HTTP 504 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 504

fatal: the remote end hung up unexpectedly

!!! git fetch error in /var/db/repos/gentoo

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 128

 * emerge --sync schlug fehl

 * Benötigte Zeit:

    61 Sekunden zum Syncen

    61 Sekunden insgesamt

```

oder

```
emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

error: RPC failed; HTTP 504 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 504

fatal: the remote end hung up unexpectedly

!!! git fetch error in /var/db/repos/gentoo

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 128
```

----------

## Christian99

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> was hab ich denn nun wieder angestellt ?? 
> 
> 

 

nix, http 504 deutet auf ein problem auf den server hin. https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/HTTP/Status/504

am besten nochmal probieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, oder wild geraten, Netzwerkprobleme. Hast da eventuell ne wackelige WLAN Verbindung zwischen?

----------

## Schattenschlag

So, heute also vor 10 min. hat es entlich geklappt mit dem update. 

Ne hab hier kein WLan zu hause ist alles verkabelt. Finde das es hier weit weniger Probleme gibt als mit WLan.

Ich werd das weiter beobachten da ein Bekannter ganz normal updaten konnte über git nur bei mir gings nicht. Werde auch mal meinen Provider mal fragen ob da was passiert ist.

----------

## Christian99

also http 5xx fehler heißen, dass es Fehler beim server gab. Die verbindung von dir zum server ist ok gewesen, und der fehlercode ist auch völlig valide, der server hat dir nur gesagt, dass das was du von ihm wolltest einen Fehler verursacht hat. also ausnahmsweise mal nicht der ISP  :Smile: 

----------

